# MA CL: GERMAN SHEPARD FREE!!! (Newburyport)



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

This is a cross-post and not my dog.

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pet/1534296157.html

GERMAN SHEPARD FREE!!! (Newburyport)
Date: 2010-01-02, 3:23PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Kieara is a 7 year old pure bred german shepard female who needs to be re-homed by the end of the month. Her family cannot take care of her any longer because of family problems. She has a sweet temperment once she knows you. It takes her a little while before she stops being suspiscious and gives you a chance. Once she does though, it's worth it. Kieara LOVES playing and having her belly scratched. She is fine with cats but i haven't tested her with other dogs yet. I would suggest she go to someone who has owned dogs before. Kieara has a small medical problem but it doesn't hinder her in a large way. it is very treatable but if you choose not to she will still be a loving and sweet dog. I've known her since 2004 and I can't let her owners send her to a shelter. It'll be a no kill but i still can't imagine her in one and don't want to.Right now she is being kept in a garage so that she doesn't go into the house and it just makes me feel horrbile. I wanted to take her but my home will not allow her. PLEASE if you have ANY questions or would like to see a picture just e-mail me at [email protected]. I would be glad to help you. The picture below is not her but it looks like her and gives you a basic look at the breed.

* Location: Newburyport


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

This is horrible.
How can you just give your dog up after 7 years???
Poor girl


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Kieara has a small medical problem but it doesn't hinder her in a large way. it is very treatable but if you choose not to she will still be a loving and sweet dog."

not liking that statement


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Very strange way to put that medical statement.


----------

